# skull on ebay



## ukpoisonman (Sep 24, 2009)

If you are thinking about buying this make very sure you know what you are doing.  There is a lot of doubt it really exists with the seller as its a smaller size than he states. Plus the coffee table shot looks very suspicious.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Skull-poison-...s_ET?hash=item3a532947c5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## glass man (Sep 24, 2009)

GOOD EYE LOBEY! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2009)

Anytime a seller writes "Serious Bidders only" I run for the hills.
 Its amazing people actually bid on that auction...his buddies maybe..or PT Barnum was right?


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 24, 2009)

With friends like him-----Who needs enemies?[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2009)

kids will be kids...


----------



## glass man (Sep 24, 2009)

CAN'T HE GO TO JAIL FOR THIS? I DON'T KNOW BOUT HIS FRIEND ,BUT WHEN HE GETS BACK HE MAY HAVE MORE THEN GUILT TO DEAL WITH! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 24, 2009)

> what i have done, have i got my friend into trouble


 NOW HE WORRIES ABOUT HIS FRIEND? NO CONCERN FOR HIMSELF? [] YEAH LOBES I CAN SEE WHERE YOU COULD ALMOST BELIEVE HIM![][] JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Lobe,  You'd think that someone asking for this kind of money could have at least got the Inventor's name correct.  [] I show the Inventor as C. H.Lee, not Lewe.  Ant that one sitting on the coffee table looks hugh-mongus.  I thought that they were maybe only 2" tall.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 24, 2009)

The wife showed me that this morning while I was studying.  I didnt pay real close attention to the photos.  Just his mention of the non embossed bottom version he was peddling and that it was from across the pond and that he had 2 of them.  I too noticed that it's been pulled.  Whether it be by him or the power of eBay, who knows.  But good riddens.  We dont need such riff-raff.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2009)

says it sold for 2500 pounds. If it didnt really sell someone is going to be unhappy when they the fleabay fee[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yea , I forgot to mention... I will dig a skull...


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 25, 2009)

they pulled the ad as of when i just looked at it 3:45 moun. time


----------



## judu (Sep 25, 2009)

what is the era of the "skull" poison?..if you were going to find one while digging, would it be found in a privy or a TOC dump?....i know these are very rare but exactly how rare, are your chance slim to none that you will ever dig one?..


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 28, 2009)

Lobey nailed it.  They are fragile and to find one with chipping on the lip is very common amongst this line.
 It was patented on June 26th 1894 but was produced prior to that as there are 2 veriants.  1 with Pattent applied for on the lower rear and another with the patent date on the base (and of course there are 3 sizes)  In my book they rate it as a rarity of 4 (50 or less known).  They do show up from time to time but I've only seen 3 show up on eBay in the past 2.5 years and they do show up on other glass/bottle auctions too.  It depends on if a collector dies or someone needs money badly, or someone getting out of the hobby and selling it all off.  Now, I'm not entirely sure how long they were made so I'm not going to even guess.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably more often found as something someone saved because of the quite unusual skull shape, rather than being dug up. So "attic mint" or
 "estate sale mint" would seem to be more likely as a condition rating...


----------

